# Oasis covers



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Found a couple options -- by Fintie:



Several color/pattern options. I like that it holds the cell phone too. It would also work for other Kindle models.

This is more a dedicated cover:



I suspect there's no battery as they don't mention it and $9.99 is awfully cheap if there is. But it's an option for those who got Black to get it quick and would prefer something different.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to say, I like this design.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I have to say, I like this design.


It does kind of say it all, doesn't it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought the sleeve and received it a few days ago. It is nice but not sure if it is going to be wide enough. The front pouch fits my iPhone 6 Plus nicely. I get my Oasis next Wednesday and will let you know if it works. I put my Voyage in the Poetic case in and it was really tight. I had a hard time pulling it back out. My fear is it won't fit the Oasis when in the case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This company didn't do a mock up of the right shape, but says they'll be available May 26, and have a true purple, which many people have asked for:

 Kindle Oasis Case, Ultra Light & Thinnest Premium Slim Amazon Kindle Oasis Cover 2016 by i-UniK (Purple)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Found a couple options -- by Fintie:
> 
> 
> 
> Several color/pattern options. I like that it holds the cell phone too. It would also work for other Kindle models.


That link leads to a Paperwhite sleeve? As I recall, sometimes the model changed for the Fintie covers depending on the color.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That link leads to a Paperwhite sleeve? As I recall, sometimes the model changed for the Fintie covers depending on the color.
> 
> Betsy


Might have grabbed the wrong one . . . but browsing around there was a version that specifically referenced the Oasis . . . but might not be available for real just yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Might have grabbed the wrong one . . . but browsing around there was a version that specifically referenced the Oasis . . . but might not be available for real just yet.


Probably is, though a search didn't bring up for me earlier. However, as I recall with Fintie covers, sometimes some colors are only available for some models of devices, and picking a specific color from the choices shown sometimes changed the Kindle that the cover was available for. I had that happen with my Paperwhite, I think.

Here's one that references the Oasis but doesn't have the phone pocket:



Betsy


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I have to say, I like this design.


This one caught my eye also


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Found a couple options -- by Fintie:
> 
> 
> 
> Several color/pattern options. I like that it holds the cell phone too. It would also work for other Kindle models.


This one was be advertised as an Oasis sleeve. I bought it, but I am not sure it will work with the cover on. If you wanted to take just the Oasis with you without the cover then it might be ok. As soon as I get my Oasis I'll test it out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> This one was be advertised as an Oasis sleeve. I bought it, but I am not sure it will work with the cover on. If you wanted to take just the Oasis with you without the cover then it might be ok. As soon as I get my Oasis I'll test it out.


Let us know. I'm thinking that the fact that Oasis is no longer mentioned in it might mean it doesn't work for the Oasis.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let us know. I'm thinking that the fact that Oasis is no longer mentioned in it might mean it doesn't work for the Oasis.
> 
> Betsy


That's my fear. I'll be sure to post back here once I get the Oasis.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kathy said:


> This one was be advertised as an Oasis sleeve. I bought it, but I am not sure it will work with the cover on. If you wanted to take just the Oasis with you without the cover then it might be ok. As soon as I get my Oasis I'll test it out.


I tried this with and without the cover. It doesn't fit at all. The Oasis is to wide for it. I will need to send it back. It doesn't work with the Voyage either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I tried this with and without the cover. It doesn't fit at all. The Oasis is to wide for it. I will need to send it back. It doesn't work with the Voyage either.


Sorry it doesn't fit! Thanks for letting us know.

Betsy


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

This is the first sleeve I have found to be made for the Kindle Oasis with leather cover on... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EYWWWN2


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Love the Don't touch my kindle one. Also hope fintie comes out with the newspaper one for the oasis. I have the newspaper one for my iPad mini and love it. Almost ordered it for the voyage but I have an oasis in the way in late September lol


----------

